# photo shop 2.0 or 5.0



## RPetterson (Dec 20, 2009)

hello... I was given both of these what one should I use I am new to all of this what one would work better for someone starting out?


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 20, 2009)

I'd say CS4.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 20, 2009)

Isn't 5.0 something like 10 years old? And 2.0 would be ancient. Do they even run on your OS?

If I'm correct about their age, you may want to skip that and pay for CS4. You could end up needing to relearn a lot of things when you finally go to the newest version not to mention that it is probably a lot harder to find free tutorials for 5.0


----------



## RPetterson (Dec 20, 2009)

lol I have no idea they were just given to me so I have no idea...soooo I should just wait and get the newest verison...lmao???


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 21, 2009)

Being new to PS myself I based my answer on what I was told fairly recently by a long time PS user. I just looked into it to be sure and the first tutorial I found is from 1997...

Here is the link if you want to try. http://people.csail.mit.edu/fredo/ArtAndScienceOfDepiction/1_Introduction/Tutorial/Contents.pdf

One thing this person talked about was the fact that PS today is a lot easier to use than the older versions so, if you are not a poor student, you may want to just go ahead and get CS4.


----------



## RyanLilly (Dec 21, 2009)

Photoshop CS4 is the 11th release of the program, so 5 its really outdated. If you don't want to spent the money for CS4, there are cheaper and free programs available, there are Photoshop elements an Gimp.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 21, 2009)

Try downloading the free trial of CS4 from adobe and see what you think.


----------



## GeneralBenson (Dec 21, 2009)

One thing I think you should use is punctuation.  Sorry, I had to.

PS2 and 5 are ancient.


----------



## the Virginian (Dec 21, 2009)

One thing to check is whether your computer has enough RAM to run newer versions. I was given PS2 for free when the photogs at work upgraded. I'm quite happy with it. It's running on Win XP. It does everything I want and then some. The cloning feature is a life saver. :blushing:

A friend later loaned me PS3 to see if I liked it. I had to reboot the computer fairly often just to clear the memory and load the program. I also had to "save" after nearly every function. I have 1.5 GB of RAM.


----------



## KmH (Dec 21, 2009)

Photoshop 1 hit the market in 1990. That number series went up to Photoshop 7.

Then it changed to the CS (Creative Suite) series, begining with CS1. CS5 should be released sometime in 2010.

The thing is, the price is right for what you got. I'd say use it till you feel limited. The main problem is going to be finding good information on how to use the software.

I still don't get how they can charge $700 for CS4 _*and not provide a users manual*_. I know. I know....People pay the piper.


----------



## Dwig (Dec 22, 2009)

KmH said:


> Photoshop 1 hit the market in 1990. That number series went up to Photoshop 7.
> 
> Then it changed to the CS (Creative Suite) series, begining with CS1. CS5 should be released sometime in 2010. ...



The CS series began with "CS" and not "CS1", which was followed by "CS2". The "CS" name was used externally for humans to read. Internally, for plugins and such to read, "Photoshop CS" calls itself "8". The version numbers for Illustrator and other CS series members are different and the CS naming scheme helped to syncronize the naming when the actual numeric versions were quite different. Illustrator CS is version 11. This is just like Windows naming where XP is really version 5.1 and Vista is version 6.0.

Also PS version 1 through ver 3 were Mac only (that's "Classic MacOS" only). Version 3.5 was the first to be re-written in C, as opposed to Pascal, and available on both MacOS (still Classic only of course) and Windows. I believe CS was the first to run natively on MacOSX (read: Unix in Mac clothing), it might have been v7.


----------



## STOFFEL (Dec 30, 2009)

Hello, There is actually quite a lot of difference between v2 and v5 ... enough so that if you wanted to take a class on it, Photoshop Elements targets photography enthusiasts and thus lacks many features that make it useful in a proper print production environment, it would probably be worth your money to also upgrade. If you want to go with the version that is on your computer, then look up tutorials online, originally introduced alongside Photoshop version 7,  For example, Photoshop Elements cannot export files in the CMYK color mode, supports a simplified color management system, or go to the library and check out books on v2. As far as basic functionality, since you haven't even used the program, you probably could learn quite a bit working with v2 on your own and/or with a tutorial or book and excludes detailed soft-proofing some versions can, however, open, edit, and save PDFs.


----------

